# Trading in my Fire



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I am trading in my Fire 7in wifi.  Do I have to uninstall anything first? Can I leave it with all my books and apps?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, you're sending it back to Amazon?

I'd suggest de-registering it -- and resetting it to factory settings.

De-registering is important because otherwise, if the package goes astray, someone ELSE can access your library and your account and 'buy' things on it. With a Fire, that would be books or apps, and if you 'saved' browser settings to Amazon, _anything else they want_! 

Resetting to factory is important to release the licenses of your books properly. If you never do that, you might get to your 7th kindle and find you can't redownload them again, because they're still showing as 'loaded' on 6 other devices. That said, I think they've somewhat automated that now and it's likely that the de-registering would do that anyway, or that it would be done automatically when they get it. Still, there's no point in sending it through the mail -- where it's not under your control -- with ANY of YOUR personal information on it.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Ann,

I deregistered and reset to factory settings.  Off to UPS.


----------



## Dennis Wagoner (Feb 13, 2012)

This is great information to know. 

My wife will be upgrading to a new Fire around Christmas. Glad I happened to catch this because we were giving it to our daughter and never thought about re-registering it to her.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll either sell mine or give it to one of the kids or something. They don't give enough on trade to suit me.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

DocMello said:


> This is great information to know.
> 
> My wife will be upgrading to a new Fire around Christmas. Glad I happened to catch this because we were giving it to our daughter and never thought about re-registering it to her.


The other option is to keep it on your account and then your daughter will have access to everything you have already purchased. But, if she ever wants it on her own account, she will lose access to not only all your purchases, but anything she purchased while on your account.

My youngest daughter and son (20s) are both on my account and enjoy the audible books and prime videos.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I sent my Fire7 in last week with a suggested average return of $49.79.  Then today's announcement of the New Fire HDX  might have changed the trade in price before they credited my account.
Can I email Amazon to check on my situation?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> I sent my Fire7 in last week with a suggested average return of $49.79. Then today's announcement of the New Fire HDX might have changed the trade in price before they credited my account.
> Can I email Amazon to check on my situation?


Whatever they told you they'd pay you, they'll pay you.

If you checked the box that said something like, "I'll take less if it's not in the condition I claimed" they may pay you less. If you didn't check that box, they'll return it to you if it's not in the condition you claimed.

In my experience, I've always checked 'like new'. And I've usually gotten the slightly lower 'good' price.

But, yes, the prices change based on the 'market'. For example, for a few hours yesterday they were offering between $113 and $120 for 'like new' original PaperWhites. Now it's down to $72 or only $23 if it has SO's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> I sent my Fire7 in last week with a suggested average return of $49.79. Then today's announcement of the New Fire HDX might have changed the trade in price before they credited my account.
> Can I email Amazon to check on my situation?


As Ann said, since you've already mailed it in, you've agreed to the price they quoted and that's what they'll pay.

For anyone who signed up for a trade in but hasn't actually shipped, you can go to "Manage my trade-ins" and cancel your trade-in if the current price is higher than what you agreed to.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For people trading in devices, here's a link to the FAQ for the Amazon trade-in program.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=200302910

Betsy


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I was given only $22 Amazon credit this morning when offered $49.79 for an acceptable Fire7 downgraded to "good".  I chatted online with an Amazon rep and suggested the new Fire's arrivals today might have caused a downgrade of my device.  He then offered to allow me the extra $27.79 in credit applied to my account.  Amazon customer service is very responsive and easy to work with.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am thinking of trading in my original Fire 7" for the new FireHDX 7". Do I have to do it when I place the order. I would really like to try the HDX for the 30 day trial before I give up my current Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am thinking of trading in my original Fire 7" for the new FireHDX 7". Do I have to do it when I place the order. I would really like to try the HDX for the 30 day trial before I give up my current Fire.


It's two different things. . . . .you go to the trade in section and find the device you have (check all pages sometimes there are more than one offer for a given device, and make sure you've got all the specs right) and do the trade in. You print a shipping label and they give you a 'ship by' date.

Separately you order the PW2. Since you'll probably get that in just a few days, you'll have time to compare side by side before sending the PW1 off. If you decide you want to keep it, you can cancel the trade in with no difficulty.

(Sorry . . . . you're doing the HD7 for HX7 . . . .still, it's the same. . . I have PW on the brain.  )


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I plan to trade in my original 7" Fire. Of course, I want to get as much for it as I can. I just started to take it out of the case.....one of those that it sticks too. Is there an easy way? I have a bad feeling I am going to have a residue on the back of the Fire.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just got notice of my trade-ins to Amazon. They upgraded my KK to "like new" from "good." They kept my Kindle Fire (original) at "good." I now have an extra gift card in my account!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm trading in my Fire HD8.9 for the HDX 8.9.  The question I have is do I have to put postage on the mail in?  I see a bar code on the label and that usually means postage...

So, do I need postage to send it off?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I'm trading in my Fire HD8.9 for the HDX 8.9. The question I have is do I have to put postage on the mail in? I see a bar code on the label and that usually means postage...
> 
> So, do I need postage to send it off?


When you walk through the steps in the Trade In program, you will be sent a link (or maybe it was an e-mail) to print out a UPS prepaid mailing label.


----------



## HFGirl (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm still thinking about trading in my Kindle Fire for the HD7" because I want the camera, but the HD is wider.  My current Kindle fits my hands perfectly.


----------

